# 1964 MS Devonia Student Cruise



## dantomberlin

I was on the Devonia as a student in 1964, had a wonderful time. I was an American Student living in Frankfurt, Germany, I was 16. A half dozen other students from my school were on the cruise, along with the hundreds of other students from all over Europe. I would like to re-connect with anyone else on that cruise. Particularly, Anne O'Neill(?) from Lanarkshire, Scotland.
Dan Tomberlin


----------



## Dickyboy

Welcome aboard Dan.
I can't help you with your search, except to suggest that you search for "Devonia" or "MS Devonia" where you might come across someone who sailed on her at that time. Most likely to find crew members rather than other students on this site though.


----------



## dantomberlin

Thanks, I have been doing that....


----------



## oldman 80

Welcome to the site.
Best of luck, I hope you are successful in your search.
Those cruises were a great idea - Well done B.I.S.N. Co., 
(Applause)


----------



## Sister Eleff

It might help if you told us the places the cruise took you to.


----------



## oldman 80

Sister Eleff said:


> It might help if you told us the places the cruise took you to.


I agree - that would increase the chances of success.
Any other info at all, would make significant contribution as well.
(Thumb)


----------



## ninabaker

I was on a school cruise about then. The Devonia sailed i think from Southampton and we went to Cherbourg, Corunna and Lisbon. I was a primary school pupil and it was very exciting. I was already mad about ship so this was a big deal for me at that time.


----------



## Sister Eleff

I agree Nina, the places we visited were fascinating but the ship itself was magic. If I hadn't been drawn to wards Nursing from an early age, I would have been interested in something to do with ships, due to that school ship experience.


----------



## alan stapleton

*M S Devonia in 1964*

In reply to Dan Tomberlin, I was on the Easter Cruise on MS Devonia in 1974 during my first year at Surbiton Grammar School. We joined the ship in Genoa and visited Palermo, Carthage from Tunis, Alicante and Lisbon and finished at Tilbury. I was bitten by the explorer bug leading a university expedition to Senegal via Marseille and Agadir in 1972 and spent 40 years mapping soils and land resources all over the world and am now promoting the International Appalachian Trail which aims to unite what oceans are dividing (Newfoundland, Ireland, France, Spain, Portugal and MoroccoI have a great deal to thank the ships company for, students enjoyed much comfort compared with sailing Dormitory Class to Dakar 8 years later.


----------



## A.D.FROST

NE schools sailed on the DEVONIA (Easter 1964)from the Tyne, Oslo, Gdynia, Helegoland,Tyne


----------



## alan stapleton

*MS Devonia Cruise Easter 1964*

Thanks AD,
I found a photo of our lot so I may find shipmates by searching NE Schools for logs, Dan seems to have been on different cruise in the same year (YES 1964 not 74). His post was a year ago so I hope he is alert.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

alan stapleton said:


> In reply to Dan Tomberlin, I was on the Easter Cruise on MS Devonia in 1974 during my first year at Surbiton Grammar School. We joined the ship in Genoa and visited Palermo, Carthage from Tunis, Alicante and Lisbon and finished at Tilbury. I was bitten by the explorer bug leading a university expedition to Senegal via Marseille and Agadir in 1972 and spent 40 years mapping soils and land resources all over the world and am now promoting the International Appalachian Trail which aims to unite what oceans are dividing (Newfoundland, Ireland, France, Spain, Portugal and MoroccoI have a great deal to thank the ships company for, students enjoyed much comfort compared with sailing Dormitory Class to Dakar 8 years later.


I think by 1974 0nly Uganda and Nevasa were in service for "Educational Cruises". Devonia was scrapped in 1967 and Uganda was converted that year for educational cruising. I sailed on Uganda in 1976, 1977 & 1988 as cadet & 3rd Officer.


----------



## Lyn Wilson

I was on the penultimate School Trip in October/November 1967. We sailed from Liverpool to Bordeaux, Tangier, Cadiz and Oporto.

Outbound we made such good time and had great weather we took part in an informal regatta in the Bay of Biscay.

On our return journey we had such bad weather, that the decks were out of bounds. The only amusing thing were the lockers in our dorms, opening and closing in noisy sequence!

Devonia made her way to an Irish port to assess the damage, then back to Liverpool. She only made one further trip, I believe.


----------



## Pompeyfan

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Lyn.

Many thanks for your memories of Devonia. Great nostalgia (Thumb)


----------



## Bridie

I was on a Dunera school cruise in 1962 - Newcastle-Coruña-Gib-Lisbon-Newcastle. Remember the first time that I stood on deck and couldn't see land. Me a wee country loon frae Farfar. - Amazed. Couldn't believe it. I was hooked.
Was meant to stay on at school after the summer, but went to the Mercantile Marine Office in Dundee and joined the MN.
Ten years later and married, my wife told me she had been on another Dunera school cruise in 1965. We've both still got our badges and certificates!


----------



## PeteBowden

Lyn Wilson said:


> I was on the penultimate School Trip in October/November 1967. We sailed from Liverpool to Bordeaux, Tangier, Cadiz and Oporto.
> 
> Outbound we made such good time and had great weather we took part in an informal regatta in the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> On our return journey we had such bad weather, that the decks were out of bounds. The only amusing thing were the lockers in our dorms, opening and closing in noisy sequence!
> 
> Devonia made her way to an Irish port to assess the damage, then back to Liverpool. She only made one further trip, I believe.


Hi Lyn

I was on that cruise as well. Had a great time. 
The lifeboat regatta was in one of the bays on the portugese coast. The place we visited after the storm was the Isle of Man, the Liverpool pilot boat had been driven off station by the weather so we met her in Douglas Bay.


----------



## RockyPenn

*I was on Devonia 64-65 ??*

Hi Dan, I was on Devonia 26 day cruise --- leaving Bremen, Germany with ports of Spain, Portugal, N. Africa, and England. I was stationed in Kaiserslautern, Germany at the time. Such GREAT memories and I too had a pen-pal from Belfast, Ireland I have lost contact with for many years now. Was this your cruise ?


----------



## RockyPenn

Hi Dan, I was on Devonia 26 day cruise --- leaving Bremen, Germany with ports of Spain, Portugal, N. Africa, and England. I was stationed in Kaiserslautern, Germany at the time. Such GREAT memories and I too had a pen-pal from Belfast, Ireland I have lost contact with for many years now. Was this your cruise ?


----------



## Loz

I was on a Scandinavian cruise on the Devonia in 1965. We were in Marco Polo dormitory. One of the highlights was a school recorder group playing an arrangement of Handel's Largo, the first time I had heard it. It made a very deep impression.


----------



## eda44c

i was on Staffordshire cruise October '64, out of Cardiff for Madeira weather too bad so docked at Vigo north Spain, also visited Lisbon, Cadiz, Tangier. happy times


----------

